# How many of you went back to Windows 7 ?



## Raw (Feb 5, 2013)

Just wondering... how many of you have gone back to Windows 7 and are glad you did...or not?

I myself did go back to 7 and I am glad I did.
I have 2 purchased copies of Win 8 on CD and they are now sitting in a desk drawer.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 5, 2013)

I never purchased 8 but used it in beta until retail release.  7 is more to my liking for ease of use, but i was and still am impressed by 8's resource management.


----------



## terrastrife (Feb 5, 2013)

I am updating all 3 of my computers to Win 8.
Running trials, they are significantly more responsive and smoother (multithreaded with older hardware is light years ahead), and there is nothing in it for games. Uses way less RAM too (less than 500MB with the complete UI and Superbar), so I can use more as a disk cache to make things even faster.
Unless you have specific legacy support requirements, there shouldn't be a reason to go backwards <:

I guess if you are old hat and still mainly use your mouse to navigate the desktop you wouldn't like Win 8, but if you've been using the super fast keyboard shortcuts for everything since Vista, it's a natural progression.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2013)

I have had 5 people in the last month asking me to install Windows 7 on their new laptops that came with windows 8. For some reason, general home consumers hate it around here. The thing that irritates most people is the lack of a 'X' close button at the top, I just ALT+F4, but personally, I shall not be upgrading.
EDIT: The last 2 systems managers I just spoke to also said, they will not be upgrading their businesses to Win 8


----------



## syeef (Feb 5, 2013)

I liked Windows 8 so far... not going back!

Windows 8 is basically Windows 7, all you gotta do is remove the Metro UI apps from Start and think of the Start as fullscreen version of the old Start Menu.

As for the Shutdown, I just hit the Power button on my Case.


----------



## Frick (Feb 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I have had 5 people in the last month asking me to install Windows 7 on their new laptops that came with windows 8. For some reason, general home consumers hate it around here. The thing that irritates most people is the lack of a 'X' close button at the top, I just ALT+F4, but personally, I shall not be upgrading.



It gets the same hatred Vista got, kinda. It feels like many hate it because they are supposed to.

In ten years we will probably don't like 7 the way we don't like XP now.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2013)

Frick said:


> It gets the same hatred Vista got, kinda. It feels like many hate it because they are supposed to.
> 
> In ten years we will probably don't like 7 the way we don't like XP now.



I still like XP


----------



## terrastrife (Feb 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I have had 5 people in the last month asking me to install Windows 7 on their new laptops that came with windows 8. For some reason, general home consumers hate it around here. The thing that irritates most people is the lack of a 'X' close button at the top, I just ALT+F4, but personally, I shall not be upgrading.
> EDIT: The last 2 systems managers I just spoke to also said, they will not be upgrading their businesses to Win 8



Businesses are a different ballpark altogether. System apps must all be tested which takes a lot of time and money, hence why many businesses simply skip major OS generations. Business also gets longer support life cycles too.
I am still rolling out Windows 7 updates from XP for companies around here, as their internal testing is only just finished.
Many factories still rely on legacy hardware and run Win NT4/9x even.


----------



## syeef (Feb 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I still like XP



Time to grow up I guess  /Sarcasm


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2013)

syeef said:


> Time to grow up I guess  /Sarcasm



XP Black edition was great back in the day when people turned up with first gen netbooks!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 5, 2013)

Moving to 8 forced me to use the folder libraries shortcut in the task bar. So because of that im faster now with windows 7. Who needs a start menu. 8 has a great search feature


----------



## Nordic (Feb 5, 2013)

I installed classic shell and have been fine ever since. I have it only on my laptop.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 5, 2013)

I've tried 8, I do not like it. I can't stand the lack of a start menu, I do not like the UI, and my desktop computer is not a freaking tablet.

Oh, and I refuse to upgrade to a OS that I have to modify to look like the OS I'm currently using, for neglible benefits. I'll be using Windows7 as long as it is properly supported.


----------



## Frick (Feb 5, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Oh, and I refuse to upgrade to a OS that I have to modify to look like the OS I'm currently using, for neglible benefits. I'll be using Windows7 as long as it is properly supported.



If this was true you would still be stuck with CLI's only. I assume you don't mean it like that though, but the idea that you can't upgrade because it doesn't look like what you're using now is weird.


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 5, 2013)

terrastrife said:


> I am updating all 3 of my computers to Win 8.
> Running trials, they are significantly more responsive and smoother (multithreaded with older hardware is light years ahead), and there is nothing in it for games. Uses way less RAM too (less than 500MB with the complete UI and Superbar), so I can use more as a disk cache to make things even faster.
> Unless you have specific legacy support requirements, there shouldn't be a reason to go backwards <:
> 
> I guess if you are old hat and still mainly use your mouse to navigate the desktop you wouldn't like Win 8, but if you've been using the super fast keyboard shortcuts for everything since Vista, it's a natural progression.



I have been using shortcuts for almost two decades, there are other more important reasons I have not moved on.

Our business will be upgrading to windows 7 this year, Q2.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

I used windows 8 for about 4 days but I never got my driver issues fixed so I went back to windows 7. Once 8 gets more mature I may switch back.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 5, 2013)

I tried it and actually like the way it performs. Boots faster and seems peppier and it on an older c2d system. If any of you want to sell your win 8 LMK what you want for it.


----------



## Litzner (Feb 5, 2013)

Raw said:


> Just wondering... how many of you have gone back to Windows 7 and are glad you did...or not?
> 
> I myself did go back to 7 and I am glad I did.
> I have 2 purchased copies of Win 8 on CD and they are now sitting in a desk drawer.



I purchased Windows 8 and went back. It did really bother me that they were forcing me down a path with the UI and attempted to make it so I could not customize it they way I wanted, but I could get over that.

For me Windows 8 was unstable, it ran fast, but buggy. I was getting random BSODs and crashes. It also did not support a lot of little thing I used regularly. Like I always like messing around with VirtuMVP, and that (at the time) was not supported under Windows 8.

I did like the speed, and I like the cleaner look of the UI. I liked the look and feel of the Windows, but with then trying to force me down a path, the BSODs, the still unsupported features, and not to mention how they are trying to screw people with the Windows Store, I just couldn't validate sticking to Windows 8 over Windows 7.

If the Steam box is successful, and Microsoft keeps trying to tell it's user base what it wants, I could see a lot of gamers like me make Linux their primary OS. Microsoft has to be very careful there, I don't think they realize what they are risking if they lose their enthusiasts. Their enthusiasts are the people all the normies go to when they need computer advice...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The thing that irritates most people is the lack of a 'X' close button at the top



It can't be much easier than to go with the mouse top screen and drag the app down to close. I bet kids like it but then again somebody has to teach customers some tricks with Windows 8. 

One of my PCs is running Windows 8 and it will stay like that. The main rig runs Windows 7 and it will stay like that.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> It can't be much easier than to go with the mouse top screen and drag the app down to close. I bet kids like it but then again somebody has to teach customers some tricks with Windows 8.
> 
> One of my PCs is running Windows 8 and it will stay like that. The main rig runs Windows 7 and it will stay like that.



Try teaching some clients to CTRL+C and CTRL+V is hard enough, let alone dragging the window down from the top, half they time they miss the buttons anyway.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 5, 2013)

I love Windows 8, best $14.99 I ever spent.  I would not have paid more then that to upgrade though


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 5, 2013)

I tried the BETA on two machines for about a week-and-a-half.

I just could not tweak it to my liking; i.e. eliminate the Metro UI and Windows Store 'features'.

Windows 7 serves me well, and I have no reason to change.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 5, 2013)

I have no interest in paying a sum of money on a piece of software that I then have to mod to look half decent.

Something I was thinking of today though, and more the point of this post, I wonder what they are doing with W9?


----------



## andrewsmc (Feb 5, 2013)

I personally did not like it, at all.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 5, 2013)

Frick said:


> If this was true you would still be stuck with CLI's only. I assume you don't mean it like that though, but the idea that you can't upgrade because it doesn't look like what you're using now is weird.



Who said anything about I can't upgrade? If I so desired, I could have 8 on all my computers. I simply do not like the way 8 looks, and I like having my start menu and use it quite frequently. It has been suggested to me to upgrade to 8 and use mods to get a start menu. Why would I go though all that hassle when I'm happy with the way 7 looks, works, and performs. 

BTW, apparently I'm not the only here that doesn't like 8.


----------



## D007 (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't find 8 worth upgrading too.
Microsoft want to keep shoving a new OS down our throats every 2 years now. 
I'm not with it..

The improvements do not warrant a new OS imo.
Some things are just not improved at all, like gaming..
So to me that's a fail..

If I wanted a tablet interface, I'd buy a tablet..
I don't and I won't.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 5, 2013)

Used windows 8 beta.  Two weeks was all I could stand before I wiped the partition.

You get:
Slightly better performance
Slightly better security


You lose:
Any support solutions, since Vista 
A mouse centric UI
Independence from the MS store


If I'm paying for an upgrade I want an upgrade.  XP was great, even after slogging through getting x64 up and drivers running.  7 came into its own, and has proven a generally positive step forward.  8 and Vista share too much.  They compromise function for form, and that isn't what I need.


BTW, XP is still used in a scary amount of places.  The people in the government, healthcare, and resource management are largely still on XP.  You honestly think you can move them from XP to 8?  Best of luck to you, but I don't think MS has even considered that huge of a UI leap (assuming that their customers would have tried Vista or 7 first).


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 5, 2013)

I use the program Start Menu 8 to deal with the new layout


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

I found nothing appealing about Win 8 except it was new. I like Win 7. but if I could get away with it I would have XP on all my pc's.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 6, 2013)

I was smart, never moved to Windows 8, stayed with 7.


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2013)

I switched to Windows 8, made it look and navigate like Windows 7. Pleased with the results. Not like I'm going to use Windows 8 through my TechNet account at work, so I used it for myself.


----------



## Pieces (Feb 6, 2013)

I tried the beta for a few hours  

I"m back on windows 7


----------



## syeef (Feb 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> I switched to Windows 8, made it look and navigate like Windows 7. Pleased with the results.



That's exactly what I did.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 6, 2013)

You can literally make Windows 8 the same as Windows 7 in terms of GUI.

http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/

After getting Start8 you should have zero reason to go back to Windows 7 unless you must have Aero.

Windows 8 has a lot of Kernal improvements under the hood, and its more secure.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 6, 2013)

I tryed windows 8 again over the weekend untill it decided my cpu only has 3 cores so now back to windows 7


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 6, 2013)

syeef said:


> That's exactly what I did.



Ditto here.  Stardock's Start8 program was the best $5 I've spent in the last decade.  Only one of my newer laptops came with Windows 8, every other rig I use is a combo of WinXP/Vista/Win7/Mint depending on how old the system is and what it's used for.

I actually tried to downgrade the laptop(HP ENVY6 - 1129wm) to Windows 7 because I had a copy of it on hand, but I had trouble with drivers and HP is only listing drivers for Windows 8 - 64bit.  The video drivers are even wonkier.  Can't go directly to AMD and download/auto-detect the latest driver for my laptop...have to wait on HP.  The video card is a 7600g.

Best,

LC


----------



## Jetster (Feb 6, 2013)

Who need a start menu. Its faster without. I can get anywhere with less chicks then with a start menu


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

Got to use it on my moms laptop (since it came with it). First impression wasn't nice. Had updating issues, then as I was going through its repair options and features it slowly dawned on me. I realized just how nice it was. 

Now Its on my main desktop and I love it  

Won't be going back. Could use some improved creative drivers, but I assume that will happen with time.

I don't even miss the classic start menu. The metro one is the same but it just takes up the whole screen space which is actually better. You get to view more and switching back is just the click or button it took to get there. It really isn't a hassle.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm pleased with Windows 8, especially now that crunching on it is stable for me.  

Regarding Metro UI, I actually do use it once in a while, it being quicker (just what Jester said).

The few initial problems were overcome by throwing in a few shortcuts for shut down/restart/sleep, and since that, it's been easy going.

Surprisingly, running Win 8 with 7970 crossfire and running dual monitors with different resolutions, and I don't have any issues to report..... _yet_


----------



## silkstone (Feb 6, 2013)

I tried it on my laptop twice and gave up both times and put windows 7 back on. 2 weeks ago i thought i'd have another go so i put it back on, I've only used it a little so far, but it doesn't seem to be crashing as much and more. I put start8 on it as i don't have a touch screen, and i rely on my start button quite a lot.

I m annoyed that they removed the start button all together with no option to enable it forcing you to spend more money for what should have been included. But, so far, this third try, i am starting to like it more.

I'm not sure i am ready for it on my main PC, maybe after a year or 2.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

Tried the beta for Windows 8 just to give it a shot and it was even worse than I ever possibly imagined (and I imagined it would be bad)

I wouldn't touch that pile of poo with a 200 foot pole if someone offered me a thousand bucks to do so. Made me want to freaking punch something everytime I used my computer.

Windows 7 for me.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> I wouldn't touch that pile of poo with a 200 foot pole if someone offered me a thousand bucks to do so.



Heck, for $1,000 I'd even try OS X


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Heck, for $1,000 I'd even try OS X



Haha well it was hyperbole, though I honestly don't think I could use Windows 8 permanently even if I were offered $1000... I just couldn't get any work done on that OS and within 10 minutes of using it I was on a rant in my head about how someone at M$ should have lost their job over this-or-that boneheaded design decision.

It's my least favorite desktop OS I've ever used, by a large margin (that honor used to belong to some of the older versions of OS X that were pretty bad IMO)...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

silkstone said:


> I tried it on my laptop twice and gave up both times and put windows 7 back on. 2 weeks ago i thought i'd have another go so i put it back on, I've only used it a little so far, but it doesn't seem to be crashing as much and more. I put start8 on it as i don't have a touch screen, and i rely on my start button quite a lot.
> 
> I m annoyed that they removed the start button all together with no option to enable it forcing you to spend more money for what should have been included. But, so far, this third try, i am starting to like it more.
> 
> I'm not sure i am ready for it on my main PC, maybe after a year or 2.



But they didn't really remove it? They moved it and made it bigger. Instead of the button taking space on the bottom its hidden in the corner. Once you know its there its there and isn't going anywhere. Then instead of having menus pop out to the side you get a whole screen detected to the Start. Once your done you pop your mouse back to the corner and your on your desktop or you can just hit the desktop. I can understand the frustration from the start (I had it too) but once you learn those basics I can't see how it can still be frustrating.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> But they didn't really remove it? They moved it and made it bigger. Instead of the button taking space on the bottom its in the corner. Once you know its there its there and isn't going anywhere. Then instead of having menus pop out to the side you get a whole screen detected to the Start. Once your done you pop your mouse back to the corner and your on your desktop or you can just hit the desktop. I can understand the frustration from the start (I had it too) but once you learn those basics I can't see how it can still be frustrating.



The best analogy I can think of for Windows 8 is that it's a bit like DOS - you have to memorize a whole bunch of unintuitive things and then once you do, you're fine. 

However, Microsoft has been showing us ever since at least Windows 95 that you can build a Windows OS that is intuitive and does NOT require extensive memorization to use. Apple has been doing the same thing. Windows 8 is a HUGE step backwards in this regard.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> The best analogy I can think of for Windows 8 is that it's a bit like DOS - you have to memorize a whole bunch of unintuitive things and then once you do, you're fine.
> 
> However, Microsoft has been showing us ever since at least Windows 95 that you can build a Windows OS that is intuitive and does NOT require extensive memorization to use. Apple has been doing the same thing. Windows 8 is a HUGE step backwards in this regard.



Dude knowing the Start menu is hidden in the corner does not equal extensive memorization. If remembering that is straining you how are you even using a PC? Regardless hitting the Windows key takes you to the start menu like it always has. And keeping it hidden in the bottom left corner where the start menu has been since 95 is also pretty self explanatory.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 6, 2013)

Can you change the icon with start8? That skewed window design is a terrible idea for an icon because of the aliasing at that res.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dude knowing the Start menu is hidden in the corner does not equal extensive memorization. If remembering that is straining you how are you even using a PC? Regardless hitting the Windows key takes you to the start menu like it always has. And keeping it hidden in the bottom left corner where the start menu has been since 95 is also pretty self explanatory.



It's about a lot more fundamental boneheaded design decisions than it is just the decision to change the start menu. In every way, Windows 8 just screams "M$ can't decide if I should be for desktops or for tablets". It's the most schizophrenically designed OS ever made.

While I don't agree with everything in this video (and I have some gripes this video doesn't mention), I think it's a generally on the mark critique of Windows 8:

Windows 8: The Animated Evaluation - YouTube


----------



## Ryrynz (Feb 6, 2013)

For those of you that miss Aero Glass in Windows 8..

http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/161788-aero-glass-for-win8-v03/


----------



## Nordic (Feb 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> It's about a lot more fundamental boneheaded design decisions than it is just the decision to change the start menu. In every way, Windows 8 just screams "M$ can't decide if I should be for desktops or for tablets". It's the most schizophrenically designed OS ever made.
> 
> While I don't agree with everything in this video (and I have some gripes this video doesn't mention), I think it's a generally on the mark critique of Windows 8:
> 
> Windows 8: The Animated Evaluation - YouTube



I think that guy in the video was highly exaggerating the problems. I had problems at first before I installed classicshell(equivilent) but nothing like he talks about.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> It's about a lot more fundamental boneheaded design decisions than it is just the decision to change the start menu. In every way, Windows 8 just screams "M$ can't decide if I should be for desktops or for tablets". It's the most schizophrenically designed OS ever made.
> 
> While I don't agree with everything in this video (and I have some gripes this video doesn't mention), I think it's a generally on the mark critique of Windows 8:
> 
> Windows 8: The Animated Evaluation - YouTube



It is just a clever mix between the two. In no way does the esque of the tablet ever intervene with the PC.  The mouse does just as well as what the finger does. The two don't clash in any real way. 

Right off the bat he says Windows 8 is unusable. This is obviously false because plenty of people are using Windows 8 just fine and I assure it does not take a genius to use windows 8. In fact if you watched the short clips it plays when you first run Windows 8 you'll probably have figured out all the unique features that separate windows 8 from it previous generations from the get go. Windows 8 is unusable if you lack certain basic reasoning skills or are just to stubborn to learn them. "Oh snap no start button? I"m boned..."...

The UI is the same as all the other windows OS. I'm staring at a desktop like you are with shortcuts and applications that appear at the taskbar with a clock on the bottom right. If I want to shut down I use the top right corner and a menu pops out for me to do so. If I want the start menu its on the bottom left or I just hit the Windows key. These difference are so minuscule that the only thing separating a person who knows how to use them from a person that doesn't is stubbornness or an IQ difference of about 70. I remember watching that video back when I hadn't tried Windows 8 yet and my only perspective of it was from the reviews I read. I knew then that this guy was clearly exaggerating and couldn't bother to watch him rant 20 minutes about how terrible windows 8 is and I can't be bothered to now as I type this on Windows 8.

Your only real issue with Windows 8 is drivers but that typically goes for any new OS.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

May or may not matter to some...I found that some Futuremark benchmarks would not run properly or even begin using Win 8.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> May or may not matter to some...I found that some Futuremark benchmarks would not run properly or even begin using Win 8.



Did you try running them in compatibility mode? I know 2013 runs just fine as is on win 8 for me.


----------



## Frick (Feb 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Haha well it was hyperbole, though I honestly don't think I could use Windows 8 permanently even if I were offered $1000... I just couldn't get any work done on that OS and within 10 minutes of using it I was on a rant in my head about how someone at M$ should have lost their job over this-or-that boneheaded design decision.
> 
> It's my least favorite desktop OS I've ever used, by a large margin (that honor used to belong to some of the older versions of OS X that were pretty bad IMO)...



It honestly sounds like its the "new" part you dont like.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Did you try running them in compatibility mode? I know 2013 runs just fine as is on win 8 for me.



I found this out on a new MSI laptop with Win 8. Can't recall which benchmarks were affected, but I never had to mess with compatibility with any other version. Just one more reason I will steer clear for the time being.


----------



## Frick (Feb 6, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Who said anything about I can't upgrade? If I so desired, I could have 8 on all my computers. I simply do not like the way 8 looks, and I like having my start menu and use it quite frequently. It has been suggested to me to upgrade to 8 and use mods to get a start menu. Why would I go though all that hassle when I'm happy with the way 7 looks, works, and performs.
> 
> BTW, apparently I'm not the only here that doesn't like 8.



You said this:



> Oh, and I refuse to upgrade to a OS that I have to modify to look like the OS I'm currently using, for neglible benefits. I'll be using Windows7 as long as it is properly supported.



Which means you can't upgrade because it doesn't look like what you are using now. So you would not have been able to go from a CLI to a GUI because the GUI doesn't look like the CLI. I know you didn't mean that, but the idea is stupid.



rickss69 said:


> I found this out on a new MSI laptop with Win 8. Can't recall which benchmarks were affected, but I never had to mess with compatibility with any other version. Just one more reason I will steer clear for the time being.



Which benchmarks? And compatibility settings isn't "messing" with anything. It's a couple of clicks. Fun, related story:

A friend writes games in C++ in his spare time. He bought some software for this in 1996 I think it was, which he still uses. About a year ago he bought a laptop with Windows 7 and bitched about how he had to run the program from 1996 in compatibility mode and as an admin for it to work. I argued he was being retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

Frick said:


> Which benchmarks? And compatibility settings isn't "messing" with anything. It's a couple of clicks. Fun, related story:
> 
> A friend writes games in C++ in his spare time. He bought some software for this in 1996 I think it was, which he still uses. About a year ago he bought a laptop with Windows 7 and bitched about how he had to run the program from 1996 in compatibility mode and as an admin for it to work. I argued he was being retarded.




I already stated that I didnt recall which benchmarks. Introducing extra steps just to run a benchmark in Win 8 that runs just fine in Win 7 I consider "messing" with it. The only benchmark that will not run properly in Win7 is Aquamark...it will run, but not up to snuff compared to XP. Btw, use Nvidia 313.96 driver for valid results in your 3DMark 2013 tests.


----------



## silkstone (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> But they didn't really remove it? They moved it and made it bigger. Instead of the button taking space on the bottom its hidden in the corner. Once you know its there its there and isn't going anywhere. Then instead of having menus pop out to the side you get a whole screen detected to the Start. Once your done you pop your mouse back to the corner and your on your desktop or you can just hit the desktop. I can understand the frustration from the start (I had it too) but once you learn those basics I can't see how it can still be frustrating.



The home screen is a pain to get around. Rather than having a small unobtrusive menu, you have something that takes up the whole screen and takes longer to navigate. I rarely sit at my keyboard and so typing the name of a program i want to use, rather than just navigating the start menu, is inconvenient. Having 1 or 2 click access to certain programs and features is invaluable.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 6, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> I found this out on a new MSI laptop with Win 8. Can't recall which benchmarks were affected, but I never had to mess with compatibility with any other version. Just one more reason I will steer clear for the time being.



You try updating the SystemInfo.exe from Future mark??? I have 3 3DMarks (Vantage to the 2013)running fine under 8 .

http://www.3dmark.com/support/systeminfo-updates/

Right now like most of the 8 users,I still have 7 on the other drive and the  laptop and 1  desktop,I find myself looking for stuff  that i would do in Win8 on them.See most guys h8te it fine but don`t come here in July when Win8 gets updated to SP1 and you 7 users don`t.Microsoft is a business  they make profits,They are not going to go back the UI of old have to make 5 versions to suit certain crowds.With 8 it is one os design across multi platforms.Windows 9 will be the same thing in 2 years,I figure if you learn it now then we won`t have this problem later.

OH wait I will get accused of being a Microsoft lover of Win8 and all that.... like some of you did 3 months ago....At least i learned something new.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

silkstone said:


> The home screen is a pain to get around. Rather than having a small unobtrusive menu, you have something that takes up the whole screen and takes longer to navigate. I rarely sit at my keyboard and so typing the name of a program i want to use, rather than just navigating the start menu, is inconvenient. Having 1 or 2 click access to certain programs and features is invaluable.



If you aren't near a keyboard then you are probably far away from the desK? In which case its easier to see the menu when it takes up the whole screen and you can still use the mouse to scroll through it and click on what you need. If something isn't there that you use frequently, pin it so that it will be there. All your problems are solved...

Also forgot to add. When you right click there is an "All Apps" option that will show you all your programs and such right there on the start menu. So you really don't need a keyboard to use it. It is just added for convince.


----------



## Drone (Feb 6, 2013)

Never


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

Drone said:


> Never



Never what?


----------



## silkstone (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> If you aren't near a keyboard then you are probably far away from the desK? In which case its easier to see the menu when it takes up the whole screen and you can still use the mouse to scroll through it and click on what you need. If something isn't there that you use frequently, pin it so that it will be there. All your problems are solved...
> 
> Also forgot to add. When you right click there is an "All Apps" option that will show you all your programs and such right there on the start menu. So you really don't need a keyboard to use it. It is just added for convince.



I might get used to it. It just seems gimmicky and is inconvenient at the moment. I'm not far enough away from the screen not to be able to see the icons, i just have a reclining chair and lie back with my feet up when watching videos or just casually browsing. Trying to find the control panel from the new start screen was near impossible for me without using the keyboard


----------



## qubit (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, I never left Windows 7. I knew all I had to from trying out the preview versions. Still, I got mine for £25 as it was a bit of a steal, even with the Metro handicap.

I installed and activated it on a spare HDD, along with the free Media Center upgrade before the Jan 31 deadline, had a little play and then forgot about it.

Take away the Metro interface and the desktop basically feels and functions almost exactly like Windows 7 without the lovely Aero effects. This is progress. Apparently. 

About the only good thing it's got going for it is a fast bootup and overall snappiness in the desktop. Wow.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a couple of legit win8 pro keys but honestly I have no reason to upgrade from windows 7. The UI isnt horrible to fix but why jump through all those hoops.

Am I really going to see any performance improvement on my 4.75ghz quad core, 16gb ram, Raid 0 Sata III drive computer? Probably not..

Not a big deal anyways as I only run windows on my main rig where I play games. I run ubuntu on all my other rigs.


----------



## Drone (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Never what?



I'll never go back from 8 to 7


----------



## qubit (Feb 6, 2013)

Drone said:


> I'll never go back from 8 to 7



Heathen!


----------



## Drone (Feb 6, 2013)

qubit said:


> Heathen!



I don't like thrash metal


----------



## Raw (Feb 6, 2013)

*Win 8 POLL added*

I forgot to add a Poll to this until half way through it.

Sorry guys but I thought it would make it easier to see where WIn 7 and 8 stood in comparison to each other.

If you already commented please vote.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

Drone said:


> I'll never go back from 8 to 7



Just when I was about to prove my point that people are stubbornly refusing to go to Win 8 you show me the reverse lol. 

I too won't be going back to 7 and only slightly bothered with using 7 on campus.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

Another perspective...I'm sixty now and expect Win 7 will serve me fine until I reach seventy, if I am so lucky. After that why should I give a big red rodent's rectum? I finally beat 'em boys!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Another perspective...I'm sixty now and expect Win 7 will serve me fine until I reach seventy, if I am so lucky. After that why should I give a big red rodent's rectum? I finally beat 'em boys!



If saving money/cost is an issue that's a whole different issue. 

I got Win 8 for free (just like I did 7) legally of course through dreamspark. I just find it absurd those who get access to Windows 8 through a new laptop or gift,etc... who go back to 7 because windows 8 is this or that... It seriously isn't that big of a difference and if its the latter stubbornness is the only thing preventing the switch. Like someone not liking OS red because they like OS blue when they function more or less the same (which I've already detailed through previous posts in this thread). Its not like I'm a PR or Microsoft representative, it's just stubborn people that say the darnist things that really tick me [not that that is you ] Also of course laziness. I didn't switch to Win 8 till I felt like backing all my stuff up (which I knew I should do anyway). I was also afraid of driver issues but pretty much all the Win 7 drivers worked on Win 8 assuming they hadn't had an update for it. I also respect personal choice but stubbornness is a terrible excuse.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Like someone not liking OS red because they like OS blue when they function more or less the same (which I've already detailed through previous posts in this thread)... Also of course laziness... I also respect personal choice but stubbornness is a terrible excuse.



They don't function the same. You have to work a decent amount to get Windows 8 back up to Windows 7 levels of productivity and ease of use. It never surpasses it.

I understand that some people like it - and to each his own - but this idea that the only reason people dislike it is because it's "new" or because it "changed the start menu" or because they're "lazy" or "stubborn" is absolute nonsense. There are very good reasons to dislike the OS for desktop use.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> There are very good reasons to dislike the OS for desktop use.



I've yet to hear one good one.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've yet to hear one good one.



No, what you haven't heard is a reason why YOU should dislike the OS (there's a big difference), and so you resort to what basically amounts to name calling because you like it and don't listen when others explain the reasons they don't.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've yet to hear one good one.



Meanwhile, while you are waiting for that one good answer more than half the people who try Win 8 will dislike it enough to remain with Win 7...simple as that. They are not likely to change their mind about it and the numbers prove that Microsoft really didnt do their homework or just don't care. Comparing the scenario to the introduction of Vista is not even close in my mind...I had no real issues with Vista to speak of.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

And yeah the issues with Windows 8 are completely different from the issues with Windows Vista. 

The issues with Vista were iffy driver / device support at launch and steep (for the time) hardware requirements that could fairly easily cripple unprepared systems. Outside of some small issues like how UAC was implemented, the OS design itself was fairly solid.

The issues with Windows 8 have entirely to do with design decisions made by microsoft being sort of ass backwards for a desktop. They nailed the hardware requirements and (mostly) nailed the device / driver support issues that they got so wrong with Vista.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Meanwhile, while you are waiting for that one good answer more than half the people who try Win 8 will dislike it enough to remain with Win 7...simple as that. They are not likely to change their mind about it and the numbers prove that Microsoft really didnt do their homework or just don't care. Comparing the scenario to the introduction of Vista is not even close in my mind...I had no real issues with Vista to speak of.



I suppose half the people who try 8 are stubborn lol. Regardless time will change their mind. More laptops will come with 8 and by the time people realize how bad it isn't the price will have gone up and Microsoft will have profited. Plus newer generations will get used to all the 'Unintuitive" issues people claim to be having. Just like the people who grew up with the START button in the taskbar people will grow up with the Metro Start.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beginning to sound like a car salesman trying to convince you what you really want...never mind what you really feel.


----------



## Frick (Feb 6, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Meanwhile, while you are waiting for that one good answer more than half the people who try Win 8 will dislike it enough to remain with Win 7...simple as that. They are not likely to change their mind about it and the numbers prove that Microsoft really didnt do their homework or just don't care. Comparing the scenario to the introduction of Vista is not even close in my mind...I had no real issues with Vista to speak of.



Windows 8 have done fairly good in sales. Especially considering the economy overall, and the stagnation of the PC.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Beginning to sound like a car salesman trying to convince you what you really want...never mind what you really feel.



Well I'm not selling anything  So you can have your mind at ease.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well I'm not selling anything  So you can have your mind at ease.



Sure you're not trying to sell yourself on a crappy OS?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

Frick said:


> Windows 8 have done fairly good in sales. Especially considering the economy overall, and the stagnation of the PC.



Not hard to do when that is all that is available. Then once the consumer has it in hand and tries it out....well, you can see the numbers here yourself.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 6, 2013)

Have it on a spare computer at the moment. It'll stay there for awhile until the family and I are more accustomed to it because as it stands now, no one at my house has any desire to upgrade to it.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 6, 2013)

I've install Windows 8 at work, and it is nice! I won't go back.. I can work without the start menu now


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll go out on a limb here...you will never see this OS in the business/corporate arena.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 6, 2013)

Ive got the $14.99 upgrade sitting on a USB drive (assuming it hasn't expired or something) waiting for my second rig... going to make a clone of the Win7 install first, so it may be a while, I'm still shuffling data around after shuffling 3 computers around in different cases.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2013)

I went back to 7. Then I went back to 8. Your poll is now invalid.


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I went back to 7. Then I went back to 8. Your poll is now invalid.



FLiP-FLOPPER!!! 

I did the same to tell the truth.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

Id go back if my wireless worked right. I may try it soon if I get a chance.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

Not to say I won't piddle with it years down the road...just now it has no advantages that I can see.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone who has to use a start menu app, or a config hack to disable metro has symbolically returned to windows 7.

Stock windows 8 is awful


----------



## Raw (Feb 6, 2013)

*MM strikes again*



TheMailMan78 said:


> I went back to 7. Then I went back to 8. Your poll is now invalid.



Figures...you pollscrewerupper you.


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

I think I'll wait for Windows 9 and only if it's an improvement of Win 8 (as Win 7 was of Vista).

It seems that whenever MS decides to create a wholy new OS, it's pretty crap (again, Vista). The problem seems to go away with the next version as long as it's basically a modified version of the original (like Win 7).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 7, 2013)

The question being: How many people went back to Windows 7 after buying Windows 8, a resounding 25 yes to 11 no... I am in thje majority, thought it was a fucking POS even after wiping my stable Win7 x64 install of 6+ months, I can't stand it, and will likely go to Win 9 next as I feel Win 8 is the Vista of operating systems, it's good ut it's not right, will wait for the service pack thanks.

Infact scratch that, Vista was good when it was tweaked,  Win8 is the bastard child of Vista and Windows me, it's a shit OS shown by it's support, won't use it, it makes me puke in my mouth


----------



## Frick (Feb 7, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Not hard to do when that is all that is available. Then once the consumer has it in hand and tries it out....well, you can see the numbers here yourself.



A handful means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 7, 2013)

Frick said:


> A handful means absolutely nothing.



It's all about scale. You do understand the concept of polls, right?


----------



## m6tzg6r (Feb 7, 2013)

I never left Win7, dont know when i ever will.

I used XP for like 10 years, so Win7 is still going strong.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 7, 2013)

Guys I have a laptop with only 2GB of RAM (max). Which is faster Win7 or Win8 to be installed on it? Thanks


----------



## tacosRcool (Feb 7, 2013)

Loving Windows 8! Since I work in retail and sell computers, I find it that once people get a tour of Windows 8 they are more likely to buy (of course) and throw any old perceptions about Windows 8 out the window. But of course some people don't like change...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a question, that I think encapsulates the whole debate.


If the most purchased application for your new operating system is one that disable all of the UI changes, then what are the consumers saying about your "improved" UI?


Face it, the power user is a minority.  The people who get every operating system, and learn to adapt, are in such small supply that it isn't possible to cater to them.  MS has tried to push things forward, but the techniques they used have been demonstrated to be consumer unfriendly.  Whether you like or loathe the new UI, dollars are the only thing that speaks.

Hopefully MS learned, and 9 will be the backside improvements of 8, with the UI of 7.  Better yet, release an optional update that incorporates the ability to disable Metro.  I don't care to consider what that says about progress, but the consumers have spoken.  I'm more than happy to have a different OS between my phone, tablet, and desktop.  MS wanted to make the transition from device to device seamless, but they only succeeded in making the desktop less friendly (for basic consumers anyways).


----------



## Frick (Feb 7, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> It's all about scale. You do understand the concept of polls, right?



But .. didn't we talk about how much it has sold? The scale was all Win8 machines in the world.



rickss69 said:


> Not hard to do when that is all that is available. Then once the consumer has it in hand and tries it out....well, you can see the numbers here yourself.



Wait, maybe you changed the scale in the middle of the sentence. I think you did.

You talk about numbers proving MS didn't do their homework. I assumed that meant it sold poorly, or did you refer to the number of people complaining on the UI? Even if you have a hundred people it's a drop in the ocean.

If the scale is this forum only.. I'd say it's pretty even. Not everyone has answered the poll, and Windows 8 have a fair share of fans, as do Windows 7.

Now of course anyone can use whatever they damn please, but I think it's wrong to say it's proven to be a failure and that all this doom and gloom.

BTW, I love the concept of Windows Everywhere. I think cadaveca talked about it somewhere, how different things would integrate more or less seamlessly with each other. Look at Apple and their AppleTV and iPhone/iTab and maybe an upcoming actual Apple TV, they just work together. I think it's a good thing to shoot for, and I also think the only realistic way to integrate technology in peoples lives is making them as easy as possible to use. You can do quite literally anything with Linux, but often there's a lot of work to do it.

All in all I think MS is on the right track. Nothing is certain though.


----------



## repman244 (Feb 7, 2013)

Finished installing Win 8 on my laptop along with a new SSD (840 Pro). While I'm not exactly happy about the lack of the old start menu, I still like the new look.
The text is much easier to read, I also like that they got rid of the transparent stuff, it's a bit more responsive than Win 7 (I tried both on same setup/same SSD).

However I'm not changing to 8 on my main PC, the only reason I installed win 8 on my laptop is because I got it for free.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 7, 2013)

Frick said:


> But .. didn't we talk about how much it has sold? The scale was all Win8 machines in the world.
> 
> That scale is just fine...it still boils down to that is all that is being offered/provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 7, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Guys I have a laptop with only 2GB of RAM (max). Which is faster Win7 or Win8 to be installed on it? Thanks



Probably not much difference. I would put Tiny XP on it if the OS suited your purposes.


----------



## syeef (Feb 7, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Probably not much difference. I would put Tiny XP on it if the OS suited your purposes.



I am running Vista SP2 on my old laptop with 2GB RAM, can't say it runs slow. So I guess Prima.Vera will be fine with either 7 or 8. But I keep hearing 8 is little bit more efficient.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2013)

syeef said:


> I am running Vista SP2 on my old laptop with 2GB RAM, can't say it runs slow. So I guess Prima.Vera will be fine with either 7 or 8. But I keep hearing 8 is little bit more efficient.



Windows 7 would use about 1.2gb while 8 uses .80gb. That can make a big difference when you have 2gb to work with. Windows 8 boots faster too.


----------



## syeef (Feb 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> Windows 8 boots faster too.



Oh yeah, forgot about that.... my 8 boots in ~4.5 sec. Whereas 7 used to take ~30 sec and my Windows Server 2008 R2 used to take ~1.5 min.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 8, 2013)

syeef said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that.... my 8 boots in ~4.5 sec. Whereas 7 used to take ~30 sec and my Windows Server 2008 R2 used to take ~1.5 min.



That is without an ssd?

I went from about 30 seconds on my laptop to 15 seconds or so.


----------



## syeef (Feb 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> That is without an ssd?



Yes.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 8, 2013)

I had 7 when it was at some form of beta release but i didnt impress me enough to spend the money and move from Vista. Found out i can download MS os's through my university and i now realize what ive been missing out on. Currently running 8 and extremely happy with it, much faster and more efficient on resources then Vista. Yea the whole start menu thing and difficulty getting it into safe mode, no power off button took a bit to get used to but over all i find my experience loading up various documents finding programs to be quite efficient ive just put everything i frequently need to access on the start menu simple.

Main thing i was im pressed was how well it handled swapping my mother board, just booted up and within 5 min it running as if nothing had happened and still is now, Vista would have cried like a baby till i re-installed it.

However like i said i only used the beta version of 7 the final release would have obviously been better and i may find if i do use it to be better than 8, but at the moment im happy enough not to want too.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2013)

Didn't vote as I did not switch; hence I have not switched back to Win7


----------

